# Golden Retriever Feeding Amount



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome.

Unless your boy is extremely active, I think you can cut him back to 2-3 cups of food total per day. 

Most members feed their dogs 1 cup of food twice per day. I have always fed my adults this amount. 

Has your Vet commented about his weight in comparison to his height and frame?
It's always better to keep them on the lean side for their hips and joints as well as their other organs, heart in particular.


----------



## gsurine (Mar 29, 2019)

Thank you!

He is actually still pretty lean. The vet always says he looks good. They mostly comment on how large his paws are.
But I appreciate the advice!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie's vet wants him to stay at 64 lbs which is nice and lean. I was feeding him about 1.25 cups twice a day plus some as treats and a few other treats a day. He started regular play dates with a neighbor's puppy and lost 3 lbs so now I am giving 1.5 cups twice a day. The right amount is always going to depend on the brand of food, activity level, and amount of other treats given. A lot of Goldens act like they are starving no matter how much you feed them.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I got this from my vet a few months ago and found it helpful. For the weight under lbs, it's the weight you want them to be at. My guys are actually needing to lose weight so we're adjusting accordingly. It has a formula to adjust for activity on it as well.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Ahhh..I feel so dumb. I’m trying to interpret that chart. It would be so much easier if there was cups listed instead of kg. At least it would be for me anyway. :|


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Lincgold said:


> Ahhh..I feel so dumb. I’m trying to interpret that chart. It would be so much easier if there was cups listed instead of kg. At least it would be for me anyway. :|


It's actually pretty easy to calculate. I just go on chewy.com for the dog food I am looking at and find the calories/cup under nutritionals. The kg is the weight of the dog in kg's (2.2kg = 1 lb)

I'm trying to get to 75 lbs for 1 of my dogs, 70 for 2 of my dogs. I factor in their food and their treats to get to roughly 900'ish calories a day. For my food that I'm transitioning them to, it's 3 cups per day for my dog that I want at 75 lbs (plus some treats)....Every dog food has different calories per cup so it is dog food specific.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I feed my neutered male Golden 3.75 cups per day which equals about 1,640 calories of the brand he eats. He gets occasional treats too. He is about 75 lbs - lean and muscular. It seems most members feed a lot less than this but it is perfect for my boy. So I suppose every dog is different.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I feed my 1 year old female the same amount - 4 cups per day (for her food it's 1456 calories). She's only 56lbs so it's more than the manufacturer recommends for her body weight but she's lean because she's very active. I also think she's probably still growing a little. As my vet said - recommendations are just general guidelines, watch your dog's waist tuck and feed accordingly.


----------



## SammysMom (Feb 8, 2019)

Be sure you know the calorie count of your food. I just moved my boy to adult food and the calorie count per cup is lower so I adjusted the amount I feed accordingly.


----------

